
Facebook, Google, Microsoft Balk at UK's Investigatory Powers Bill - chewymouse
http://betanews.com/2016/01/07/facebook-google-microsoft-twitter-and-yahoo-balk-at-uks-investigatory-powers-bill/
======
noja
Ask for more than you want, settle for what you want.

